# Imperial Soda Water Works Barrie , Ont Bottle



## RCO (Sep 16, 2013)

couple antique store finds , from the weekend . didn't have either of these bottles yet and haven't seen either available for sale before either . 

 the first bottle is for "The Imperial Soda Water Works " Walsh & Horsfield Barrie Ontario . has a beaver embossed on bottle . really old bottle from 1910's era . have seen one before but it had been cut in half during a dig , another antique store showed me it before and said it was a rare bottle to find . Barrie is a large city today over 130,000 and growing but when this bottle was used i'm going to guess it might of been around 5000 people ? bottle from Barrie seem to be hard to find don't come across very many pop bottles for sale or see any online available either .


----------



## RCO (Sep 16, 2013)

another picture of bottle , sort of hard to get a good pic due to colour and small size of letters


----------



## RCO (Sep 16, 2013)

the other bottle is from Orillia Ontario . for Hinds beverages . this bottle is likely from 1920's era as company changed name to hinds and sons by 1930's , haven't seen it before and I've seen a lot of different bottles from this company .

 embossing on bottom reads : F.P. HINDS & SON ORILLIA , contents 7 oz


----------



## RCO (Sep 17, 2013)

got a better picture of the bottle in some sunlight .


----------



## dw3000 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice one.  I like those pictorial bottles.


----------



## RCO (Sep 19, 2013)

have you or anyone ever seen this bottle before ? I've seen a couple 30 oz bottles from this company usually just for display in antique stores but haven't seen any of the smaller bottles for sale or around in my travels .  this company operated in Barrie under different names for a long period but doesn't seem to be many bottles around


----------



## dw3000 (Sep 19, 2013)

I haven't seen it before, but then again, I haven't been in this game for very long and my picking is geographically limited.  According the book I have, Walsh and Horsefield were in operation from 1908 to 1919, so there must be similar bottles out there somewhere, but they might not be easy to find.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jun 15, 2021)

RCO said:


> couple antique store finds , from the weekend . didn't have either of these bottles yet and haven't seen either available for sale before either .
> 
> the first bottle is for "The Imperial Soda Water Works " Walsh & Horsfield Barrie Ontario . has a beaver embossed on bottle . really old bottle from 1910's era . have seen one before but it had been cut in half during a dig , another antique store showed me it before and said it was a rare bottle to find . Barrie is a large city today over 130,000 and growing but when this bottle was used i'm going to guess it might of been around 5000 people ? bottle from Barrie seem to be hard to find don't come across very many pop bottles for sale or see any online available either .



Found one with a broken top today, but it’ll make a nice drinking glass!


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jun 15, 2021)

dw3000 said:


> I haven't seen it before, but then again, I haven't been in this game for very long and my picking is geographically limited.  According the book I have, Walsh and Horsefield were in operation from 1908 to 1919, so there must be similar bottles out there somewhere, but they might not be easy to find.


What book are you using? I'm trying to find me a few.


----------



## RCO (Jun 16, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Found one with a broken top today, but it’ll make a nice drinking glass!View attachment 226460



is that the quart version , it looks bigger than mine , there is a lot there too bad the top is broken . I've always liked this bottle

I've never found one in the wild before , but it was one of barrie bigger bottlers so I'd imagine there is some out there


----------



## RCO (Jun 16, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> What book are you using? I'm trying to find me a few.



it would be a Canadian bottle book , is a couple about Ontario bottlers


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jun 16, 2021)

RCO said:


> it would be a Canadian bottle book , is a couple about Ontario bottlers


Alright thanks


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jun 16, 2021)

RCO said:


> is that the quart version , it looks bigger than mine , there is a lot there too bad the top is broken . I've always liked this bottle
> 
> I've never found one in the wild before , but it was one of barrie bigger bottlers so I'd imagine there is some out there



Yes, it's a machine-made quart. A friend tells be there is a blob-top version as well. I'm returning to the area on Friday for a more thorough search - I'll get back with a post of any interesting finds - maybe another Walsh & Horsfield!


----------



## RCO (Jun 16, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Yes, it's a machine-made quart. A friend tells be there is a blob-top version as well. I'm returning to the area on Friday for a more thorough search - I'll get back with a post of any interesting finds - maybe another Walsh & Horsfield!



I've seen the quart before not sure I've seen a blob top , I've never really found any older barrie bottles in the wild , they didn't seem to travel this far north


----------

